

One Day Compilers (Graydon Hoare) - dmuino
http://www.venge.net/graydon/talks/mkc/html/index.html

======
ed
Ugh. Run the following code to make the UI bearable:

    
    
      function makeSlide(src){
          return "<br/><img src='"+src+"' style='border: 2px solid white;' /><br/><br/>";
      }
    
      document.write('<html><head></head><body style="margin:0; padding:0;"><div style="width: 100%; background-color: #555; text-align: center;">');
      for (var i=1; i<10; i++){
          document.write( makeSlide("http://www.venge.net/graydon/talks/mkc/html/mgp0000"+i+".jpg"));
      }
      for (var i=10; i<=58; i++){
          document.write( makeSlide("http://www.venge.net/graydon/talks/mkc/html/mgp000"+i+".jpg"));
      }
      document.write('</div></body></html>');
      document.close();

~~~
BrandonM
Thanks for that. I wish I had it when I first started reading the article,
because I quit about halfway through after I got "bad-UI fatigue". At this
point, however, I'm still debating whether or not I want to take another 15-30
minutes to go back and finish going over it.

------
parbo
Is there a downloadable version?

